
We Got U.S. Border Officials to Testify Under Oath. Here’s What We Found Out - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/04/we-got-us-border-officials-testify-under-oath-heres-what-we-found-out
======
jplayer01
> The policies even allow officers to consider requests from other government
> agencies to search specific travelers’ devices.

> CBP and ICE also say they can search a traveler’s electronic devices to find
> information about someone else.

> Both agencies allow officers to retain information from travelers’
> electronic devices and share it with other government entities, including
> state, local, and foreign law enforcement agencies.

This is insane.

------
t0mas88
Having never been searched, how does this work? You hand them your shutdown or
locked laptop and they look at it from the outside? Or you are forced to login
and they click around the device?

Or do they have some special hardware that tries to access things through USB
or thunderbolt or similar?

Either way I think it's time allies (e.g. Europe) start questioning the
surveillance practices. The US constitution is written for a very free and
well thought out country, but the reality is moving away from that.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
I imagine they start with asking you to login to your device so they can
search it. If you refuse be prepared for a long stay and possible confiscation
of your devices.

I travel with a simple piece of paper that has phone numbers written on it of
people I can call if this ever happens to me. If I am stopped and someone and
they want to search my phone, I want to be able to call someone without being
forced to unlock my phone.

------
fallingfrog
Here’s the question we have to be asking: if the government is going to claim
that it has the power to do things like this, what is the check on that power?
In what sense can the public consent to the government having these powers if
they are kept secret? if the public cannot consent, then who did?

It seems that the legal system and organizations like eff are what we’ve got
at the moment. But that only works to the extent that courts are willing to
hear those cases, which nobody can force them to do, especially if the courts
become packed with far right activists.

------
algaeontoast
What happens if you just play stupid and pretend to have "forgotten" your
password?

If I felt I was going to be in a position where this was going to happen I'd
be more than okay entering 10 incorrect codes on my iPhone to wipe it...

Also curious what happens if you have confidential info or info from a work
computer that you legally cannot show anyone else?

~~~
regular_person
I would guess in the first case, they confiscate your stuff and detain you,
and in the second case, they dont give a fuck

------
amanaplanacanal
They might be able to make a case for searching the devices of foreign
nationals, though I would be opposed to that too. But how can they justify
warrant-less searches of Americans? Do they think we are smuggling drugs in
there?

------
erlangNewb
Imagine the software and infrastructure required to coordinate these requests.
If I am a local LEO do I just log into a web app, enter the social of the
person I want to stalk, the get notified when the happen to be searched?

------
milad_nazari
Is there a study about the effectiveness of the search of electronic devices?

~~~
dudul
Probably the same effectiveness the TSA has catching terrorists.

